# ALSA, HDA, ь .mid

## Xelainis

Здравствуйте!

Подскажите какие магические действия надо произвести, что проиграть *.mid на набортной звуковой 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)?

меня смущает отсуствиее девайсов для воспроизведения:

Quote:

/proc/asound/oss/sndstat:

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.11rc4 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux home 2.6.17-gentoo-r4-home-sinitsyn #7 SMP Sun Aug 13 15:04:54 MSD 2006 i686

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

HDA Intel at 0xcdcf4000 irq 16

Audio devices:

0: ALC880 Analog (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIGLast edited by Xelainis on Wed Nov 22, 2006 8:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## C2H5OH

Странная кодировка

----------

## Xelainis

[quote="C2H5OH"]Странная кодировка[/quote]

Прошу прощения. Исправился.

----------

## ArtSh

Покажите конфиг ядра по поводу звука.

----------

## Xelainis

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> Покажите конфиг ядра по поводу звука.

 

Да там в общем-то, нечего показывать, поскользу драйвера из портежей:

```
home ~ # grep SOUND /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

home ~ # equery l alsa

[ Searching for package 'alsa' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.13 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.13 (0.9)

```

----------

## fedukoff

timidity тебе поможет  :Wink: 

смотри сюда Там есть раздельчик посвященный Virtual Synthesizers.

----------

